# LLVM has different targets AARCH64 and ARM. What is the same and different in them ?



## Alain De Vos (Mar 13, 2022)

You can have in src.conf : 
WITH_LLVM_TARGET_AARCH64=yes
WITH_LLVM_TARGET_ARM=yes

Is ARM 32 bit or another instruction set vs AARCH64. Or is it for another CPU. Difference is rather unclear for me ?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 14, 2022)

I imagine a past explanation from SirDice (he's great at things such as this), but I can't find one.

For now, try <https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/>


----------

